# leica 1 model c



## jkirkegaard (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi 

I hav an old leica 1 model c.

But I don't know who to ask about its value.... is there anyone here who can help me?


----------



## usayit (Apr 24, 2012)

Not many Leica shooters nor collectors here.   Take some good detailed photos and formulate a good description of its condition.  These people have been helpful in the past:

Leica Collectors & Historica - Leica User Forum


----------



## jkirkegaard (Apr 24, 2012)

thank, however they do not allow this anymore since they think it "take up a not inconsequential amount of the Moderators&#8217; time"

my thread from that forum keeps getting removed.... I thought a forum was for talking about cameras and helping each other out. Sorry that the Leica forum dont have the same epinion

They wrote: "Sorry, the forum does not do valuations. You can put it up in the buy and sell 
forum for bids." and that cost money


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Kirk, are you looking for a price in thoughts to sell or are you wanting an appraisal?

There's quite a difference sometimes between resale value and replacement cost.

If the former then they are correct in that the camera is only worth what it will bring.

However if you need the latter for insurance purposes or perhaps just curiosity then selling the camera just to find out what it will bring is as bad an idea as you thought.  

Try Googleing "camera appraisals".  It may cost you a little but with cautious research into an appraiser you are more likely to find it's real value.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2012)

jkirkegaard said:


> thank, however they do not allow this anymore since they think it "take up a not inconsequential amount of the Moderators&#8217; time"
> 
> my thread from that forum keeps getting removed.... I thought a forum was for talking about cameras and helping each other out. Sorry that the Leica forum dont have the same epinion
> 
> ...


A forum is for whatever the owners and managers of that forum decide it's for.  As for costing money, pretty much everything costs money; grab a crow-bar, pry the padlock off of your wallet and spend a little.  

That said, "How much is this camera worth" questions are almost pointless.  Even the best images aren't going to tell us things like how accurate the shutter is, how smooth the aperture and focusing are...  You can search eBay and get an estimated range of value based on high and low sales figures, but the best way will be to take it to an actual... .*gasp* are you ready for this... person!  Someone who knows and understands the field, and ask for an evaluation.  It will cost you money of course, but you will have an answer, or, you could simply put it on eBay, starting at $00.01, and whatever it goes for is what it's worth.


----------



## Crollo (Apr 24, 2012)

jkirkegaard said:


> You can put it up in the buy and sell
> forum for bids." and that cost money



Ha


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2012)

In real estate the driver of price is "location,location,location". In Leica's the drivers of price are "rarity,rarity,rarity" and "condition,condition,condition".

Nobody can put a price on your camera without a full,accurate, and honest description of the camera's cosmetics and function, serial number, finish, and so on. Here's an example of an old Leica I that has been modified to II-specifications, and repainted. Leica I from 1927 valuation? - Photo.net Leica and Rangefinders Forum    THe bigger issue with this camera though is the rather uncommon 50mm f/3.5 Elmar lens variant; the lens is worth much more than the body. Even though this is a low four-digit serial numbered camera, in the low 5xxx's, the added-on flash PC outlet and the re-painting job have ruined the camera as a serious collector's camera.

America's Premier Leica Specialist Since 1971


----------



## jkirkegaard (Apr 25, 2012)

okay, thank you derrel.

But who do I contact to sell it. Should I put it up for auction at one of those big auction-firms or should I sell it on Ebay? I live in Denmark.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 25, 2012)

jkirkegaard said:


> thank, however they do not allow this anymore since they think it "take up a not inconsequential amount of the Moderators&#8217; time"
> 
> my thread from that forum keeps getting removed.... I thought a forum was for talking about cameras and helping each other out. Sorry that the Leica forum dont have the same epinion
> 
> ...



Snobs.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 25, 2012)

tirediron said:


> jkirkegaard said:
> 
> 
> > thank, however they do not allow this anymore since they think it "take up a not inconsequential amount of the Moderators&#8217; time"
> ...



True. Valuation is only important for insurance purposes. For resale what ever you can get is what you can get regardless of what it may be valued at on paper.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2012)

It's impossible to tell you if the camera is auction-worthy or more of an e-Bay collection-filler example, or a vintage "user". Serial number, condition and appearance, etc., as well as any accessories or lenses will affect the value. If it's a low serial number model, or an uncommon variant, or it has a rare or uncommon lens with it, or it is in *exceptional* condition, or any combination of those things, then it *might* be auction-worthy. If it is a beater, with brassing, dents, scratches, and peeling vulcanite, it'll definitely NOT be worth auctioning, but would instead be a much better fit for an e-Bay listing. I have seen a few Leica I models that were basically, almost worn out from 40+ years' worth of carrying. Is that what you have? An 80 year-old camera that was* used hard and put away wet* for 40 years? Or has it been in a *dresser drawer basically unused since before World War II*?

I referred you to Tamarkin's web site. They are America's biggest Leica dealer and auctioner.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

rancho said:


> ...*moderated*...



I'm overly annoyed by you already


----------



## gsgary (Jul 16, 2012)

About £350 if you live in the UK


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> rancho said:
> 
> 
> > ...*moderated*...
> ...


*Don't be! *


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2012)

You might want to find a current McKeown's manual.   You might also want to ask here:
The Camera Collector - Home


----------

